# Vera Case



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I have found just the right case for my Kindle. The Vera Bradley mini laptop bag. It is a hard shell bag that will protect my Kindle when I forget and set it on the end table and "someone" will come along and carelessly set something on top of it, or when I throw it in my tote bag. It had moveable padded spacers on the inside and will hold the Kindle 2, the Kandle, and the charger cord. It comes with a detachable shoulder strap. Retails for $48. I'm thinking that I have to get one.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

They look very nice, and the Kandle is awesome


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I have this Vera Case and I love it for my Kindle. I feel my Kindle is very well protected plus I have room for my light, charging cord as well as a few other things.



maregold said:


> I think I have found just the right case for my Kindle. The Vera Bradley mini laptop bag. It is a hard shell bag that will protect my Kindle when I forget and set it on the end table and "someone" will come along and carelessly set something on top of it, or when I throw it in my tote bag. It had moveable padded spacers on the inside and will hold the Kindle 2, the Kandle, and the charger cord. It comes with a detachable shoulder strap. Retails for $48. I'm thinking that I have to get one.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw that last week and I was going to post that it looked like a great Kindle bag! I might have to look into that! Does it work with a case, or just a "naked" Kindle?


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I have quilted case and there is plenty of room. A perfect fit.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

maregold..what patterns are you looking at?  I think the new patterns are pretty.  The measurements are pretty close to the borsa bella bags so it should work with a cover.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Works with a case and still room for my light.The little bars are movable inside the case to makes it nice and snug to your Kindle.



hudsonam said:


> I saw that last week and I was going to post that it looked like a great Kindle bag! I might have to look into that! Does it work with a case, or just a "naked" Kindle?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the great info; now that I got my new Oberon DaVinci, I'm going to switch over to the Kandle light and wanted a bag to keep them
together. 

I like the Borsa Bella design, but not the fabric, so this is a great alternative;

I have been using the m-Edge Prodigy and the advantage of that is the light, but I really love my new Oberon cover;

it's great to have so many choices for our Kindles.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

I really love the Symphony In Hue pattern and have been collecting quite a few bags and accessories in that pattern. It looks so Bohemian to me. Oops, I think I'm showing my age.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Forgot to add that a napkin will have enough fabric to make a cover. I picked on up yesterday to sew a matching cover.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the Symphony in Hue Pattern, too. I think I'll have to go to the Vera store today, and see if they're in stock.
Here I thought I would be saving money on books, and decreasing the clutter in my home when I got my Kindle. 
Little did I know it would need so many accessories!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I like the Symphony in Hue Pattern, too. I think I'll have to go to the Vera store today, and see if they're in stock.
> Here I thought I would be saving money on books, and decreasing the clutter in my home when I got my Kindle.
> Little did I know it would need so many accessories!


I saw that one on ebay yesterday at a somewhat reduced price, FYI.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Off to eBay I go...


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anybody know how I can get hold of one of these bags here in Germany? On the website it looks like they will only ship in the U.S. and other stores are only in Canada and Japan... On eBay is also nothing to find.
Does anybody know what to do to get one of these beautiful bags?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Try ebags.com.  I don't know if they have international shipping, but they do have a lot of nice bags.
deb


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

If anyone gets one of these as a Kindle case, I would love to see pictures!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

drenee said:


> Try ebags.com. I don't know if they have international shipping, but they do have a lot of nice bags.
> deb


I looked this site up but I don't like the bags there half as much as the Vera bags. I want to have one of these!!!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

No, No, No.  Why do you people do this to me?  My husband is ready to send me to a 12 step program for a bad Vera addiction.  Oh well, enough guilt...I am off to the Vera site.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> If anyone gets one of these as a Kindle case, I would love to see pictures!


Here you go. I have had the case since October. I received it for my birthday. Mine is the Carnaby pattern.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you Jo! So it fits your charger and light too? I just ordered the Kandle. I wonder if that will fit.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Thank you Jo! So it fits your charger and light too? I just ordered the Kandle. I wonder if that will fit.


I have the charger in the zipper pocket and it will hold more plus there is another pocket on the back that would hold more. I think the zipper wallet that Vera carries would fit perfect and still have room for your cell and maybe even your keys depending on your key ring. Mine is the Mighty Bright light so the clamp is a little big and fits perfect inside with my Kindle.

I'm sure you Kandle light would fit in either pocket. I'm not sure of the size of it to fit inside with the Kindle but definitely in one of the pockets.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This question has probably already been answered, but what style of Vera bag is this? Is it the mini laptop?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I like the Symphony in Hue Pattern, too. I think I'll have to go to the Vera store today, and see if they're in stock.
> Here I thought I would be saving money on books, and decreasing the clutter in my home when I got my Kindle.
> Little did I know it would need so many accessories!


I want this one...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> This question has probably already been answered, but what style of Vera bag is this? Is it the mini laptop?


Yes it is.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I like the Symphony in Hue Pattern, too. I think I'll have to go to the Vera store today, and see if they're in stock.
> Here I thought I would be saving money on books, and decreasing the clutter in my home when I got my Kindle.
> Little did I know it would need so many accessories!


nice colors


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> Thank you Jo! So it fits your charger and light too? I just ordered the Kandle. I wonder if that will fit.


I just bought the Vera bag tonight, and it does seem to fit with the Kandle in, kind of skewed, 
but there is enough room at the top of the bag to allow for that; I liked it there better than putting it in one of the outside pockets;
even though it fits at an angle, it's definitely more protected than it would be in the outer pockets.
The top is padded, so it does work, but not perfectly; the bag is really beautiful.
(I got the Symphony in Hue that is pictured) but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I just bought the Vera bag tonight, and it does seem to fit with the Kandle in, kind of skewed,
> but there is enough room at the top of the bag to allow for that; I liked it there better than putting it in one of the outside pockets;
> even though it fits at an angle, it's definitely more protected than it would be in the outer pockets.
> The top is padded, so it does work, but not perfectly; the bag is really beautiful.
> (I got the Symphony in Hue that is pictured) but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.


What about it do you not like? Just curious, so I can decide whether to take the plunge.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> What about it do you not like? Just curious, so I can decide whether to take the plunge.


It's fairly large compared to the Kindle, therefore, making it less portable for me; usually I put my Kindle in its Prodigy or Oberon cover and just slip it into my purse; this is actually another "bag" for it. Plus it's not made specifically for the Kindle, and to me it's just a little awkward in the way space is utilized.
It's also very hard, which is great for protecting the Kindle, but I don't really need that much protection; I was thinking of getting a Borsa Bella bag (actually just ordered one) since they are made specifically for the Kindles; then I could still just slip it into either my handbag if need be (I have a large handbag) or my carry-on luggage.

The Vera bag is absolutely beautiful, so if you're looking for something to carry separately, and you want a lot of protection for your Kindle, it is a great choice; the light can fit inside the bag, and it has a zipped pocket along one side of the bag, in which you can put the charger and cable, then another slip pocket along the other side, where you could put papers or anything else you wanted. It's really pretty; I'm just not sure whether I can justify keeping it and the Borsa Bella bag that I just ordered. I hope this helps. Also, when I bought the bag, i checked on their return policy and it's very generous as long as you have the receipt, so if you think it might be for you, you could order one and see for yourself.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I may check this out, I also have a Vera addiction. But now I'm loving my new Nancy Drew case. 

I had been planning to use a Symphony in Hue placemat to make a cover with; the size is just about perfect if you pleat it horizontally in the middle, glue on some cardstock then line the inside using a napkin.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

The first cover I made was from a Symphany in Hue placemat. I actually removed the quilting stitches to get at the fabric. I was surprised to find that there was foam and not batting in the middle. The case was primative, and I have since made another using the pattern in Quilting Home magazine. Just found a Simplicity pattern for an e reader cover and am planning on using a Symphany in Hue napkin to make this one. It's fun coordinating my Kindle. Obsessive, but fun.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I may check this out, I also have a Vera addiction. But now I'm loving my new Nancy Drew case.
> 
> I had been planning to use a Symphony in Hue placemat to make a cover with; the size is just about perfect if you pleat it horizontally in the middle, glue on some cardstock then line the inside using a napkin.


Oh, thanks for this, this is a great idea. The Vera fabric designs are really lovely; definitely worth a try!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

maregold said:


> The first cover I made was from a Symphany in Hue placemat. I actually removed the quilting stitches to get at the fabric. I was surprised to find that there was foam and not batting in the middle. The case was primative, and I have since made another using the pattern in Quilting Home magazine. Just found a Simplicity pattern for an e reader cover and am planning on using a Symphany in Hue napkin to make this one. It's fun coordinating my Kindle. Obsessive, but fun.


Thanks for this info; it's been years since I've sewn, but this might be a great reason to break out my old Singer Touch 'N Sew!
Is the Simplicity pattern for the Kindle or do you have to alter it, do you know?
Do you have the no. of the pattern; I just went and looked online and didn't find anything.
Thanks.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

My mistake. It's Butterick B5437. Cover shot looks like a Kindle 2 to me. I cut out the pattern pieces last night and compared to my K2. It's a fit! Don't know when I will get the chance to sew it up as today I'm packing up my machine and shipping it off to Illinois. Sold it on eBay. Hope to be up-grading in the next week or so. The instructions look very straight forward. I like the fact that the corners are rounded. Only change I plan to make is to use book board instead of cardboard. It's stronger and acid free. Will, once again, be using some of the border trim from the original Vera placemat after I quilt the napkin. Maybe an elastic closure? Definitely elastic instead of ribbon to hold the Kindle in place inside...........


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> It's fairly large compared to the Kindle, therefore, making it less portable for me; usually I put my Kindle in its Prodigy or Oberon cover and just slip it into my purse; this is actually another "bag" for it. Plus it's not made specifically for the Kindle, and to me it's just a little awkward in the way space is utilized.
> It's also very hard, which is great for protecting the Kindle, but I don't really need that much protection; I was thinking of getting a Borsa Bella bag (actually just ordered one) since they are made specifically for the Kindles; then I could still just slip it into either my handbag if need be (I have a large handbag) or my carry-on luggage.
> 
> The Vera bag is absolutely beautiful, so if you're looking for something to carry separately, and you want a lot of protection for your Kindle, it is a great choice; the light can fit inside the bag, and it has a zipped pocket along one side of the bag, in which you can put the charger and cable, then another slip pocket along the other side, where you could put papers or anything else you wanted. It's really pretty; I'm just not sure whether I can justify keeping it and the Borsa Bella bag that I just ordered. I hope this helps. Also, when I bought the bag, i checked on their return policy and it's very generous as long as you have the receipt, so if you think it might be for you, you could order one and see for yourself.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! It's a huge help.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of the inside of the Vera Bradley mini laptop bag, pattern "Symphony in Hue"; 
I wanted to show how the Kandle fit inside at an angle, but with the top being padded, it is a secure and safe fit.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Here is a picture of the inside of the Vera Bradley mini laptop bag, pattern "Symphony in Hue";
> I wanted to show how the Kandle fit inside at an angle, but with the top being padded, it is a secure and safe fit.


WOW - I really love that!!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Just an FYI, the new Vera patterns will soon be released! Next month, I think. I sorta outgrew the Vera collection, but I really like the new Palm Beach Gardens print!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the interior of that!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Luna said:


> I looked this site up but I don't like the bags there half as much as the Vera bags. I want to have one of these!!!


ebags carrys Vera.
Paula ny


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Mandy said:


> Just an FYI, the new Vera patterns will soon be released! Next month, I think. I sorta outgrew the Vera collection, but I really like the new Palm Beach Gardens print!


I've just started liking Vera; never cared for it much before, but now I really like it; 
(just what I need, more bags and accessories!)
I thought they just came out with their new Spring fabrics, no?
Where do you find a sample of the Palm Beach Gardens print?

BTW, decided to keep my Symphony in Hue mini laptop bag for my Kindle; I won't need it all the time, but I'm sure it will come in handy at some point, and it's just so pretty.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom got me this Vera bag for Christmas. She told me I could return it if I didn't like it. 
I decided to keep it. It has so many pockets, and the size is perfect for my notebooks and things 
I use for work, or all of the papers and my date book I carry when I go to a doctor's appointment.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Totes/Tall-Zip-Tote/154805/defaultPageSize/15/defaultColor/Mediterranean%20Blue/pc/638/p/154805/mode/viewall/pageSize/26/sc/642/c/0/currentIndex/0.uts

This is a link to the blue, but mine is Raspberry Fizz. It wouldn't link to the Fizz for some reason.
deb


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I tried pulling up the Palm Beach Gardens print on the website, but couldn't find it. Strange. I just received the Spring catalog in the mail yesterday, and this print was on page 37. he bag pictured is white, with very pretty eye-catching colorful florals. The catalog did say that 5 new prints will be released early March.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Mandy said:


> I tried pulling up the Palm Beach Gardens print on the website, but couldn't find it. Strange. I just received the Spring catalog in the mail yesterday, and this print was on page 37. he bag pictured is white, with very pretty eye-catching colorful florals. The catalog did say that 5 new prints will be released early March.


I think I know which one you're thinking of. And I think Vera usually releases their main prints, and then they release a few different bags in a couple different prints. Maybe?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Here is a picture of the inside of the Vera Bradley mini laptop bag, pattern "Symphony in Hue";
> I wanted to show how the Kandle fit inside at an angle, but with the top being padded, it is a secure and safe fit.


looks like it fits nice and snug


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally love Vera.... for some crazy reason I didn't until I got my Kindle.  Anyway, I got the Vera tall zip tote not too long ago and really like it.  But, the idea of the hard case and its protection on this mini laptop still really appeals to me.  Has anyone tried it with the DX  Based on the dimensions.... I'm thinking there wouldn't be any extra room for your light etc..... but will the DX in an Oberon cover fit in the mini laptop?  Thanks, all of you enablers!!!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

corkyb said:


> ebags carrys Vera.
> Paula ny


Oh, yes, you're right. But I couldn't find the mini laptop bag...


----------

